
ngx_mruby – A Fast and Memory-Efficient Mruby Extension Mechanism for Nginx - nikolay
http://ngx.mruby.org/
======
nikolay
There's a benchmark [0] showing better performance than Lua, but it's not
clear if plain Lua was used and not LuaJIT.

[0]:
[https://gist.github.com/matsumoto-r/6930672](https://gist.github.com/matsumoto-r/6930672)

~~~
matsumotory
new benchmark result, ngx_mruby vs lua-ngx-module(LuaJIT)

[https://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/#section=data-r10&hw=...](https://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/#section=data-r10&hw=peak&test=plaintext&w=4-0)

~~~
matsumotory
benchmark setting for Lua
[https://github.com/TechEmpower/FrameworkBenchmarks/tree/mast...](https://github.com/TechEmpower/FrameworkBenchmarks/tree/master/frameworks/Lua/openresty)

~~~
nikolay
Thank you! There's a fork for mruby JIT compiler. Any plans to merge it into
the core? As far as I recall, the only issue with the JIT compiler is that
it's 32-bit only.

